# Thoughts on the Moto Fantom Cross Team Aluminum



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I was just about to get the Fantom Cross Pro until I realized it was sold out in my size. My next choice would be this bike, unless the Cross pro is re-stocked soon, which I don't think it will be...

Aluminum Cyclocross Bicycles | Road Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Aluminum | Cross Bikes

I'll be using this for exercise and commuting. Opinions?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Overall, it would be difficult to come up with a better bike for commuting and general riding, in the same price range. The Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels especially make this bike a great value.

I personally dislike cantilever brakes, but that's only because I'm mechanically inept and have a hard time adjusting them, so YMMV.

Depending on your body weight, you may want to get some cheaper and stronger wheels than the Mavic Ksyrium Elites, to use for commuting purposes.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

vautrain, can you explain you comment on getting "cheaper and stronger" wheels? Why would I do that? I weigh 165-170lbs...


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Mavic Ksyrium Elites are good, strong wheels, but may be overkill for a daily commuter in price, and if you weigh a lot (which you don't) then may be better off selecting different wheels. I think you'd be fine at your weight. Get some bolt-on or locking skewers, and take the decals off if you're locking up outside, those wheels are magnets for thieves, at least they would be in Chicago.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks vautrain. ( I see you've seen my other posts!) I now live and would be commuting in low crime suburbs, and my bike would be locked up behind a fence on company property.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't seen your other posts, actually. Are you referring to Chicago? I live in west loop and work in south loop, commute by bike almost every day.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes I was... I had stated that I had an old bike that I used to commute on in chicago, bucktown area... I'm in the north burbs now.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

You might also want to consider (I would, anyway) the titanium model (Cross Pro Ti). It's a couple hundred more, and the wheels might not be as good (I'm not sure) but still has good components, and I'm a sucker for titanium frames.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah... they don't have my size.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

I just want o make sure I understand bikesdirect policy. If I do not like the bike, even if nothing is wrong with it, I can return it for a full refund minus the shipping cost to send it back?

For example, lets say the bike arrives and I just do not like it... nothing wrong with the bike I just hate the color, or something. Can I return it, within 30 days for a full refund? I understand I must pay to ship the bike back. I want to make sure I fully understand their policy.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

That's my understanding, but you should clarify with BD.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Any idea the what the quality of the fork? Something about a low budget carbon fork kind of concerns me..


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

It's not a full 100% carbon fork. It's alloy based, then they wrap it with carbon. 

Besides, I think the fragility of carbon is over-exaggerated.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Lardo. Do yo own a BD bike?

Another (probably stupid) question, The components on these bikes are the real thing, correct? With the bikes being as inexpensive as they are, the components aren't knock-offs of the real thing, right? I just ask because some of the items on the bike, (such as the rims) do not look exactly the same as the rims I find when I google that part.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I own several of their bikes. The drive-train components on their bikes shift beautifully (at least the higher end stuff - 105 and above - ), so I would find it hard to believe that they're fakes. 

I think it's funny that everyone is so used to paying inflated prices for bikes that people suspect BD has fake crap on their bikes.

However, depending on the bike, there can be some cheap crap (seat, seatpost, handlebars, stem).


----------

